# poids fichier vidéo Ipad air



## Boboss29 (22 Février 2015)

Salut à vous, j'ai commandé un Ipad air 32 go hier, je devrait le recevoir cette semaine, et j'aimerai l'utiliser, entre autre, pour faire un peu de montage avec Imovie. Mais je me pose la question du poids des fichiers. Vu qu'il filme en 1080p, en sachant que j'aurai environs 15go d'applications et de contenus en permanence dessus, il restera donc environs une bonne dizaines de Go, et ça correspond à combien de temps en vidéo HD ? merci pour vos réponses.

autrement dit une minute en HD filmée par un Ipad, ça fait quel poid ?


----------



## adixya (22 Février 2015)

Sur ipad, je ne sais pas mais sur iphone, pour information, j'ai une video de 4 minutes pour un peu de moins de 500 Mo.


----------

